# Healthy Tortoises & tortoise Eggs ready for sale



## mbuh

I have a tortoise farm, Both young and adults tortoises ready for honest tortoise breeders .I have a very large group of tortoises of all sizes with DEFRA certificates.If you need any just contact me for more infos,i have both Babies and Adults.
Here are the tortoise species that I am currently breeding .Sulcatas,Sri-Lankan Stars
Burmese stars,Leopard tortoises,Elongata,Spider,Hermanns,Greek species.Radiata,Galopagoes
Aldabra.Russian Tortoise,Red foot.You can contact me on E-Mail [email protected] for more infos.

Am a licensed exporter


----------



## Laura

Hard to tell from the pic, but how many species of babies are in that picture? I see at least 3.


----------



## Crazy1

Gee it looks as if you have different species eating together in the red pic? Is this a common practice for you and why?


----------



## egyptiandan

Hello Nigerian Scammer  I doubt very much you have any tortoises, which you wouldn't send anyway (even if you had some) after getting money. It would be illegal to get tortoises here without an import license, which most people don't have. Also it's illegal to import sulcatas, leopards, galapagos, radiated and spiders into the US.
So I think it's time to go else where.  You've been busted!

Danny


----------



## Itort

Good for you Dan. I smelled arat and you caught it.


----------



## chelonologist

maybe his name should be 'mduh'


----------

